# Undefined symbol "FT_Pallette_select"



## balanga (Oct 21, 2019)

I get the above error when trying to run www/chromium.

The actual error is:-


> ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/share/chromium/chrome: Undefined symbol ....



I recently ran `pkg update` and am on FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p3 amd64.

Any ideas?


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 21, 2019)

You have something out of wack on your computer.
Perhaps a freebsd-update that went awry?
ld-elf.so.1 is the system linker and when it gets out of synch with your shared libraries you see these messages.





						ld-elf.so
					






					www.freebsd.org


----------



## balanga (Oct 21, 2019)

/libexec/ld-elf.so.1  148320 Dec 7 2018

Is there a later version?


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 21, 2019)

It appears this is a problem with the port, not your system.





						220103 – devel/glib20: ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0: Undefined symbol "environ" (WITH_LLD_IS_LD)
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------

